
Apple re-designs Microsoft logo (Icon re-design) - neya
http://www.cultofmac.com/391167/check-out-the-new-microsoft-windows-logo-designed-by-apple/
======
basseq
I wonder if Apple just didn't have the rights to use Microsoft's logo; that's
often a legal gray area. This clearly isn't a "redesign".

